# Netzlaufwerk per Kommandozeile verbinden



## Hawkings (11. September 2007)

Sers @ all,

so, ich versuche gerade Updates auf verschiedene Rechnern zu kopieren, da ich das jedoch nicht für alle Rechner machen möchte, wollte ich ein Skript schreiben, mit dessen Hilfe ich ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden kann und die Datei/Update rüberkopieren kann.

Hierfür wollte ich den net use Befehl verwenden, die Beschreibung findet ihr hier http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...70a-208d-48c4-8da8-2e27b530eac7.mspx?mfr=true

Ich habe es folgendermaßen versucht:


```
net use i:\\rechnername\c$ /user:Domäne\Administrator
```

Jedoch sollte ich auch noch das Passwort mit angeben, wo kriege ich dass da noch rein?!
Ich interpretiere das von Microsoft so:
Kennwort:******
und zwar zwischen c$ und /user

Bräuchte dringend Hife, wichtg..

Grüßle aus Ka, Hawkin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. September 2007)

Hallo,


```
net use i:\\rechnername\c$ daspasswort /user:Domäne\Administrator
```
So steht's zumindest im TechCenter-Artikel…

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

